# I was working in the Lab, late one night....



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

From our 2nd annual Halloween bash.

I'm Beetlejuice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> From our 2nd annual Halloween bash.
> 
> I'm Beetlejuice.



Cool Buck!

Wow, that's a lot of guitar players, LOL.


Where was the bash?


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Haha , nice pic . 

What exactly is a bash?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> Haha , nice pic .
> 
> What exactly is a bash?



Bash = party


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

We set up in the Count's garage. We drape the whole thing in black fabric, open the doors, hit the lights and the smoke machine, and do Halloween-themed tunes for all the trick-or-treaters on the block. All told we must have had 200+ people wander by. Several people took our number and we may get a couple of private parties out of it.

And yeah, we had an extra guitar player in the band that night...not everybody played at once....


Geez. Milkman, you guys in one-guitar bands, I tell ya.........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> We set up in the Count's garage. We drape the whole thing in black fabric, open the doors, hit the lights and the smoke machine, and do Halloween-themed tunes for all the trick-or-treaters on the block. All told we must have had 200+ people wander by. Several people took our number and we may get a couple of private parties out of it.
> 
> And yeah, we had an extra guitar player in the band that night...not everybody played at once....
> 
> ...



Who me? My keyboard player plays guitar on five or six tunes. One's usually enough for the stuff we do. Nice idea you had there though. I'll bet the neighborhood was happy (no sarcasm intended).

We have a few houses in our neighborhood that really put on a show for halloween. I love taking my little ones around.


----------

